# Urgent Help with baby bird



## Crakatow (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi, 
I would be very grateful if anybody could help me with more information on nursing a baby bird. My husband says it is either a baby turtle dove or pigeon. We're not sure, it looks to be about maybe a week or 2 weeks old. It is still covered with the yellow hairs sort of stuff...(sorry, not so good with describing it). It was struggling under the tree, apparently it fell out and we had to rescue it before the dogs got it and it was really hot (summer time)as well. I didn't think he/she could wait for the parents to come looking so we brought the baby bird inside the house. 

As according the information i read on the internet, I got a syringe and cut off the tip and allow the baby bird to drink the mixture ( a dry food powder for the lorikeets which i bought from the pet shop which i mixed with water). 
The baby bird is drinking ok i think, and it appears to be more lively than when we found it. ( Just 6 hours ago)

One big question is, how much should we feed it? I've been feeding not too much over like every 2-3 hours. Afraid that it might be too much for the baby bird to take. 

Also, It is currently resting in a tissue box with like some little twigs and little tiny branches(sort of like an act to simulate the natural nesting place, lol). Is it ok? Or should i still keep a cloth around it? And what is the temperature that the baby bird must be in? I live in melbourne, Australia, and the weather is really fluctuating right now. Rainy and sunny at the same time. 

And also, what else should i do?Any help will be more than welcome. Just wanted to give the little guy a fighting chance. I'm willing to do all i can, just need to know what and how. 

Thank you all for your time. 

Regards,


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

Well done, taking the baby in. If it is a pigeon, then the parents would probably not come looking for it at that age.

Sorry it has taken a little while to respond - most are in the US where it is, of course, early hours, with a few of us in the UK and elsewhere.

Yes, getting the baby to take a formula from a syringe is the best way. 

Don't know if this is what you found: several of us cut the end off a 20 ml syringe and fill it with formula, fix a piece of balloon or 'vetwrap' or just a bit of cloth over the end and cut two slits in a cross shape, so baby can get his beak in, then allow the bird to slurp from it whilst slowly depressing the plunger. (Then wipe his face with a damp cloth.). The standard fare is Kaytee Exact (described as for 'all baby birds') but what you are using is probably similar if it is a bird rearing mix. 

Without knowing what species your baby pigeon/dove is, hard to estimate how much to feed. Turtle doves and crested pigeons fledge a lot sooner than feral pigeons (rock dove). I would suggest three feeds a day, about every four hours, trying him with 20ml, as a guide (but others will check this and may offer better timing). 

If the baby is still tiny, try 10 -15 ml 4 times a day. If you follow the links on the main page 'the loft (top of page)... baby pigeons ....Sara' this shows pics of a baby pigeon at different ages. May be a rough guide to its likely age.

A good guide to when he's had sufficient is that the crop area should feel nicely full, but a bit squishy rather than bulging and firm. Feeding is best when the crop has emptied, in order to be sure the bird has digested his feed. i would think the baby would be pooping fairly well if he is digesting OK. The color and consistency of poop is also a guide to how a bird is doing. can you check on that?

Unless he shows signs of distress, he is probably going to be warm enough inside. If any doubts, tho, a heat pad or hot water bottle well wrapped under him would help ensure he is warm enough (guess you don't need hot water bottles where you are)

One thing to be careful of: two baby pigeons/doves in the nest would be close togather and supporting each other as well as being supported by the nest itself. A lone bird, unless it is firmly supported, can get splayed legs as it grows, because one can slide out to the side. Bird doesn't have to be 'wedged' into a small space, but nestling into a piece of towel of similar like the hole in a donut will help brace him if there is a chance of his legs slipping from under him. 

Does he make any effort to stand? How well are his wings developing (eg, little stubs or wings that are recognisable as such)? 

I'm sure others will be along later, but do keep us informed of how it's going and any problems.

Cheers

John (UK)


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello and welcome!

John has just about said it all, but I would like to add that a simulated nest sounds good, twigs give the baby some grip, otherwise its little legs slip from under it and stay in that splayed position.

I put a lamp with a 60 watt red bulb near nestlings to keep them nicely warm without overheating. As they grow older the bulb can be changed to 49 then 25 watts.

Any chance of some photos?

Cynthia


----------



## Crakatow (Dec 12, 2004)

*A vet visit- Gotta get help with injured eye*

Hi 
Thanks for the prompt replies, my husband says it is a turtle dove baby bird. It does look slightly like one after looking at it for a while now. Well, now i have a new problem, the right eye is injured. Not sure what happened. I only noticed it later, around the 2nd / 3rd feeding. The right eye seems to be in tears and i noticed like lots of hairs clumping around the eye. i wiped it with a warm cloth and realised that there is a blob of something from the upper eyelid on the eye ( the black portion). and the lower eyelid seems to be a little bit torn or sore ( it's difficult to describe). I'm going to take the little one to see the vet tomorrow and see if the vet can give some eye drops or something. Right now, i've tucked the bird with a cloth on the twigs nest. Just in case the leg sticks out or something. And i've cleaned the eye portion and try to close it ( bring the 2 eye lids together). The baby bird can't seem to close them properly by itself. With rest i hope the baby bird gets better with the right eye. 

The baby bird is pooping at every feed i suppose. At first before the 1st feed, the poop is like caked hard, now it's getting runny. What is normal?

And also, i've been feeding with the syringe with the tip cut off with the mixture, but i didn't use a cloth to cover the opening, probably because the syringe is quite small. But i will get a bigger one tomorrow. 

The baby bird is trying to stand, the wings and legs doesn't seem to be injured. Just the eye. I hope he/she gets better.

I've been wanting to know, what is exactly the crop? I mean where and what is it? Sorry, i've not have any birds before, really don't know much. But pls do let me know. 

Thank you with all your help. And i will definitely keep u posted.

I will try to get some pics once i get the baby bird settled. Thank you. 

Regards, 
Priscilla


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Pricilla,

You are in good hands w/ John and Cynthia. I have copied and pasted a previous thread concerning care and feeding of baby birds....it's pretty long, but it has a lot of useful information, including a picture of a baby eating using the "baloon and syringe" method. I know there is also a previous thread which shows the location of the crop and what an empty crop looks like and what a full crop looks like and I will be posting that as soon as I find it. 
Good luck w/ the baby,
Linda


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Guess it will be a little more helpful if I included the link! Duh!!! Here it is:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8070)

Linda


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hello again, Priscilla,

Here is the link to a previous thread which contains links to photos our moderator Maryco has posted showing the location of the crop and comparisons of empty and full crops. Hope this helps:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5203) 

Okay, I am sure others will be along shortly w/ more advice, particularly about the eye. I am sorry, but I am not that knowledgeable in that area, and would not want to venture an opinion. As I said, there are others who will be of more help jumping in soon. Good luck.
Linda


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Hello Priscilla, Welcome to Pigeons.com*

Many thanks for helping this sweet bird.  
Yes, indeed, you are receiving good advice from John & Cynthia.

I would only like to add, another suggestion for nesting material might be dried pine needles. I don't get many babies in, but the experience I have had with my mated pair of non-releasable pigeons I put a small piece of the 'non-skid, rubber like, shelf liner' in the bottom of the bowl then cover that with the pine needles. The babies were able to grasp the liner, thereby eliminating a splayed leg situation. Just a thought. 

When we moved into our present house I thought it quite silly to have a pine tree planted in our front yard as we live in a low desert area.  
But it certainly has come in handy.  

Please keep us posted on how things are coming along & as Cynthia suggested, if possible, we would enjoy seeing a picture of our new found friend.

Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Another excellent link, Lin. I love the photo of "the crop" particularly because it shows what a full crop looks and feels like.

I am also a bit wary of giving advice on eyes as I have not yet had to deal with an eye injury. I will see if Kimberley is around to have a look at this thread.

Cynthia


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well spotted, that Linda. I kept looking up 'crop' in past threads, but danged if I could find anything which explained it properly. 

John


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Thank you John and Cynthia,

What is that old saying? Those that can, do. Those that can't, teach. LOL Most of what I know, I know in theory only, so I am much more comfortable directing people to previous posts from members who have actually "walked the walk" and know what they are talking about from real experience. Thankfully, I have a knack for remembering past posts I have seen....John, I know what you mean...is frustrating when you know there have been past posts that have been useful, but just can't put your finger on the one you want through "search." I have been lucky.
Thanks again,
Linda


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Kimberley is unable to log on but this is her advice:

Re: the eye injury:

Until you get this baby to the vet, it is critical that the eye stay moist. Do not try to manipulate the eyelid, as you can cause further damage. It must stay hydrated. Because you don't have access to prescription meds at the moment, you have to make do with items you can get at the pharmacy. You need sterile eyedrops with NO PRESERVATIVES. These come in individual vials, and are about $10 a package. A regular bottle of eyedrops will not do. Put one drop on the eye every hour while you are awake. Do not move anything on the eye to do this. If the eyelids are stuck close, then put 5-6 drops on to help soften and wash away the stickiness. All you are trying to do is keep the eye hydrated, you are not cleaning it or medicating it. Don't try to pull out anything that you don't recognize, as it could be attached. Waiting a day to see the vet will be okay -- better than experimenting on him.

As for nesting, at this point it is not critical to have twigs, etc. The most important thing is that it be as clean and warm as possible, especially with a potential eye injury. I would much prefer that you make a terry cloth or flannel nest. If he can't see out of the eye and pokes it with a stick or pine needle, you are only creating more danger for him. Also, twigs and needles will carry germs, which could further infect the eye. I would make a little nest of washcloths or flannel, and put that on a heating pad set on low. Drape a little washcloth over his back to comfort him, but make sure he doesn't overheat. Follow the feeding instructions given above.

Unfortunately, I cannot post directly on pigeons.com because my login is messed up, but Cynthia has been kind enough to forward the posts to me, and I can read the pigeons.com posts. Good luck, and thank you for caring for this little one!

Kimberly
Trauma Director
Wildlife 911


----------



## Bird_girl(Ronni (Nov 29, 2004)

I would like to see some of the pictures! Does it have a ring around its neck??? If it does than it is a dove. Ask if you need any info!!!!


----------



## Crakatow (Dec 12, 2004)

*Pictures*

Hi 
Thank you all so much for your help. I wouldn't have known what to do without you guys. After resting, the right eye seems to be better, the blob of thing from the upper lid seems to have move back into place. And the lower lid is better, not so sore, I have an appointment with the vet at 5 pm. Hope everything is ok. The baby bird is getting more lively, well, he is resisting my attempts to clean his face after each feed, and attempts to get up on his feet and flapping his wings a bit. But mostly, he sleeps a lot. I check on him a lot just to make sure he is breathing. 

I got an idea abt what the crop is now, it is easier now to see whether he is full or not. Thank you all so much. 

I saw this morning that there was another baby bird that fell out of the same tree, but this one wasn't so lucky when i got to him, he's already gone, probably over the night or something. I see a pair of turtle doves perched on the fence just under the tree, wondering if they are the parents. 

I have posted some pictures, not really good ones, coz he was making noises as i was trying to take some pics of his eye. It is still a little sore but much better than yesterday. I will try to get better pics when he starts to have more strength and is more settled. 

Thank you, John, Cynthia, Lin, Melissa, Cindy and Ronni. Thanks a lot. 
Will keep u all posted with the vet assessment. 

oh, For now, i have wrapped the baby bird in some tissue paper,in a box of twigs and stuff. I will probably see what i can do to make it better. I changed the tissue paper at every feed.I put a halogen desk lamp near the box in the night just in case the temperature dips. Melbourne is such that the weather can really fluctuates right now. 

How long do they sleep right now? I mean, how much is normal ? He sleeps right after each meal. 

Thank you. Sorry for being so long winded. 

Regards, 
Priscilla


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Heating pad can also work. I usually set it on low with a towel on it.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Sweet little thing, it looks just over a week old to me but I am NOT a squab expert!

I am sorry about the second one! 

Hope all goes well at the vets.

Cynthia


----------



## Crakatow (Dec 12, 2004)

*Vet Assessment*

Hi 
It is the morning after the vet assessment. The vet was telling me that the eye injury can be treated with antibiotics and we'll see how the baby bird responds to it and also, he was telling me that the baby bird is not retaining enough food. His crop was empty so well, i guess i must have not fed him correctly on the first day. he recommends putting the food directly into the mouth and opening the beak....stuff like that, instead of using the syringe method with the open tip. But i'm afraid i might get food in the lungs. 

I'm pretty sure this time the crop is quite full. But i'm still using the syringe method. The vet was asking me if i want to put the baby bird to sleep since it's not going to survive in the wild even if we rescue him/her and it's going to be a lot of tough work. i told him i'm happy to keep the bird, i just need it to survive this inital period. Well, he didn't even charge me for the anti biotic cream.

Let's hope everything goes well, will keep u all posted. Meanwhile i'm going off now to snooze, i'm dead tired. lol

i will be grateful for any more tips and info with caring for the baby bird. And i'm thankful to the wonderful and comprehensive info i've already received. 

Thanks !

Regards, 
Priscilla


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Priscilla,

Thanks for keeping us updated. It is difficult with feeding them to know just how much they have taken in, when they make a mess and drops of food fall off the syringe. Does the little one sqeak and/or twitch his wings when he is feeding? The little collared dove Cynthia has did that until he had enough food, then he'd turn his beak away.

I have read of using a spoon with the sides bent up as an alternative, but I don't know how successful that is.

Lets hope the antibiotic treatment will help with the eye problem as the vet suggests.

John


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for helping this little birdie.
The news are good from the vet, I am glad his eye injury is not too serious.

I guess the best way to determine if the baby eats enough is checking the crop.
Please keep us updated on how the baby is doing.

Reti


----------



## Crakatow (Dec 12, 2004)

*2-3 poos during feeding, is this normal?*

Hi, 
Just to share some good news, well, I thought one of the reasons why the baby bird was finding difficult is to feed by the syringe method. Coz i've got to refill the syringe every now and then and the syringe hole is not very big. Well, i went to buy a babies' milk bottle, with the sillicon or rubber teat. Cut a small cross in the teat and stuck his beak in it. This is so much better. There is so much less spillage , and i so worry abt food spills on his eye. And he drinks so much better using this baby bottle. He poops about 2 -3 times while i'm feeding him/her. Is this normal? The poo is somewhat of dark green, like paint squirted out from a tube. Any indication of its health?
Pls advise. 
Thanks 

Regards, 
Priscilla


----------



## Crakatow (Dec 12, 2004)

*Good news! Thank you all !*

Hi, 
A very good piece of news! Baby bird is getting on quite well, I haven't thought of a name yet, but I think he/she is gaining strength, the claws are gripping my fingers trying to stand up and can sort of walk around. It can't stand up yet and is trying. Several times, it's been chirping nicely, and the eye seems to be well recovered. The blob of sth hanging over the upper lid just fell off and the eye appears good. Though still not as bright as the other one, but i'm sure it will be ok. Thank you for all your advice. Will post some questions on pigeon care sectionlater , as i 'm still a novice in taking care of birds. But i hope i'm getting better. 

Thank u all once again. 

Regards, 
Priscilla


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Many thanks for the update Priscilla.
So glad your little patient is improving.  
By all means, please do post any questions or concerns you might have.

Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks for the update! I am glad he is thriving.

I missed the post about poops being like paint squeezed from a tube. That is a good poop.  

Cynthia


----------

